# Accident horror!



## Loisnbailee (Jan 23, 2013)

Bailee is my long awaited chi only 12 weeks old. My husband came home from work and I was at the back door with bailee, she ran to him and the living room door slammed cause of the wind and the two doors been open! It slammed bailee right in the middle! She screamed and started foaming at the mouth we took her to the emergency vet who said it didn't look good for her. They have done some X-rays and she has no internal bleeding and nothing is broken. They suspect she has a collapsed lung. She has made some improvement over night but the vet can't promise anything. I'm distraught has anyone heard of anything like this and know what could happen? she's so tiny
View attachment 13986



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

OMG how terrible! I am so sorry that you went through that! Poor little one! I think it is hopeful that there are no bones crushed. I do know that a collapsed lung is serious but it can mend. It is good that you got to the doctor quickly. Is her diaphram ok?

Think positive. The vet cant promise you anything and its best that he/she does not in situations like these. I think it is hopeful that she improved and had no internal bleedings. 

I hope she will improve even more today. If you find some time, please update.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh no what a terrible thing to happen, but it was an accident so you must not blame yourself. You say she has improved slightly overnight so let's hope and pray she is going to continue in this direction. Sending healing thoughts to little Bailee. Please keep us informed about her. X


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Im so sorry, poor little one and poor you! I will say a little prayer for you both. Please keep us updated. Very much love xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeniseByford (Jan 1, 2013)

i really felt sorry for that accident with your cute chi.. i am not a doctor but i would surely pray to god for its well being soon


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

I am so sorry. I don't have any advice but try to stay positive. I will be thinking of you and bailey.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

That's terrible, it can so easily happen with the wind - thinking of you and hoping she makes a full recovery


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I am think of you and praying for you both. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I am so so sorry to hear that. I cannot imagine what you are going through. Keep us updated, sending healing thoughts your way! Poor baby. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keeping y'all in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

On goodness. I hope everything turns out OK for your little one. Hugs!


----------



## Bella & The Smidge's Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh no, what a horrible unfortunate accident. Sending you warm thoughts and hope Bailee makes a quick recovery.
Hugs


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I am so very sorry.  I hope to hear your baby makes a full recovery. My heart, thoughts and prayers are with you all. xxx


----------



## Loisnbailee (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you all! Bailee is doing well she is eating and is now out of the oxygen incubator! She is still very doped up but her breathing is improving and her temperature and sugar levels! She's a real fighter! She's not out of the woods yet but the vets and nurses are absolutely amazing! Was lovely to see her wag her tail when we visited again tonight! I will continue to pray until she is at home with me back under my chin while I'm trying to watch tv! The house is so empty without her! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bella & The Smidge's Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Wonderful news! So relieved for you that she is showing improvement. I can only imagine how anxious you feel.....

Take care and sending you hugs.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So glad she is improving, that is fantastic news. I've been worrying about he all day, poor little baby.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry this has happened to your little one..keeping her in my prayers...


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I just saw this, and my heart broke for you!! I am so glad to read of her improvement!!! What a little angel she is! <3 Before you know it she will be back home where she belongs cuddling with you, and you can send us lots more pics of your cutie. Please keep us posted.


----------



## AmyQ (Feb 6, 2013)

I am so glad that she is improving!


----------



## cattyross (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh no poor bailee. I hope that your baby is ok. Such a terrible accident, poor you xxxxx


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Im glad she is doing better. Today will be an even better day!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm so happy to hear some progress. This thread traumatized me. She was all I could think about yesterday. Praying for a full recovery.


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

It is wonderful to hear something positive!! I am still praying. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Poor baby, glad she is improving.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

How is she today?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So very happy to hear she's doing better!!! That is fantastic news!! Hope she's back to herself in no time! xxxxx


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo great news! Still praying for a quick recovery!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

This is so scary! I cannot think of anything to say. I sincerely hope everything is going to be okay. For me, it's no different than having a child that is sick. I am going to keep you guys in my thoughts and send the very best for her quick recovery.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angel1210 said:


> This is so scary! I cannot think of anything to say. I sincerely hope everything is going to be okay. For me, it's no different than having a child that is sick. I am going to keep you guys in my thoughts and send the very best for her quick recovery.


My first chi, Woody, used to love to sleep on the back of the sofa which was against a wall. Well, of course the kids were young, and I don't remember exactly, but one of them pulled the sofa away from the wall! Yep! He fell straight down! Luckily, he was a larger chi and nothing happened, except a lot of crying! 

Again, I will be thinking about you and your baby!


----------



## Loisnbailee (Jan 23, 2013)

My baby is home! We were so lucky and have installed things on the doors so they can't slam! She's doing great not back to her usual self yet but she's home and pain free and breathing normally again! Thank you all for your kind words and prayers... Hopefully my posts will now return to happy 'look how clever my chi is' posts! 
View attachment 14122



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Now does that not make you smile wide??? I am very glad she is ok! You lived one of our biggest fears as chi owners. 

She is so cute!


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

So glad she is doing well
All the best for a full recovery
That must have been horrible for you



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yayyyyy!! So very happy to hear she's home.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am so happy she is on the mend!

She looks so adorable curled up


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo Great news!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Phew what a relief, I have thought about her so much these last few days, so glad she is home and on the mend.


----------



## Bella & The Smidge's Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh wow...that is wonderful news. I'm soooooo happy for you :cheer: I too have been thinking of you and her constantly. Kisses from me and lickages from Bella and Smidge for the recovering baby. She looks adorable.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hurray!Hurray! :cheer:

Glad she's home. She will recover nicely now that she is the comfort and security of her home!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I am so glad for you that she is home and OK! Cuddle her up and spoil her rotten!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yay! So happy she is back at home and doing much better! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank goodness! I was so worried for you. 
When you settle in again can you please tell about the things to keep the door from slamming?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm so relieved! Give her a kiss from me! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cattyross (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm so pleased for you and her. It must have been a terrible time for you guys. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Loisnbailee (Jan 23, 2013)

She is doing great thank you all! She went out in her coat today and hated it as usual! But she's been chewing things up so she's back to her old self! 
The door stopper is called a clip safe you put it under your door, we also have put a door stopper infront of the door! 
Here is a pic of my miracle in her new coat!
View attachment 14458
View attachment 14466



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bella & The Smidge's Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Awww she is such a sweet baby....so so small. Kisses from me.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*WOOHOO!!!*
Thats awesome, its great to hear she back home and doing much better!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Omg, my heart broke when I read this, but I am so glad to see that she is back to herself now. I was so worried when I read your first post. Poor little girl. She's a tough one! She is SO adorable too. Sososo happy to hear she is doing well!


----------



## AmyQ (Feb 6, 2013)

What a relief that she is all better!


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

She looks great and definitely deserves a new coat. 
Thank you for the door stopper information. I am going to get three. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I am so happy she is back to herself!


----------



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

Wonderful news. You must be so relieved. I must get door stoppers too.xx


----------



## Ghis+Milo (Jan 28, 2013)

Get well soon Bailee... <3 much love!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so glad she is home and doing well...she looks adorable in her new coat....hugs to her ...


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh what a scare I am so glad she is doing good.


----------

